# Newbie here



## Guest (Oct 28, 2005)

Hi there. I guess my dp/dr story is a tad atypical. I've posted it in another thread but my first true memory of it was when I was 12, though I know it happened before then. I can actually remember incidences back to when I was 5 years old of feeling different from everyone and removed from my surrondings. My drug use didn't come till I was in my later teens and looking back I think it was actually a sort of self-medication. At least if I felt that way while high I could blame it on the drugs and it wasn't just me.

It was brought home to me when I was 12 though. I related a "dream" to some friends and it turns out it wasn't a dream, I had just viewed it that way the day before and was now remembering it as a dream.

In my defense it was kinda bizzare, lol. We were at the stable watching a girl put ribbons into her horse's mane for no reason. I could totally see that being a dream and even now that's still how I remember it.

That was the first time I ever let it slip that my thinking and reality wasn't the same as everyone else's and I've been careful to keep it to myself since then, though it's hard at times. Certain things will trigger it that I don't realize don't cause other people to feel the same way. It almost always happens when I walk out of a movie unless I am very careful to constantly switch my attention away from the screen to something I consider concrete. Long car rides are also another big trigger, which really stinks for me since I love road trips.

I'm glad I found this forum and am happy to realize that I'm not the only one, though sad that others have to deal with this as well.


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

welcome!
hope this site will bee of help to you :wink:


----------



## bbsan (Nov 7, 2005)

doesnt everyone get that movie theatre experience? Ive had that for as long as I can remember so I stopped going to the theatres. Man, this sux


----------



## Onibla (Nov 9, 2010)

Alextwo said:


> However, with less than a month to (Buy WOW Gold) go for this year's festival, latecomers may well miss out on cashing in on a good business opportunity. It is not just the small gift purchases from retail customers that banks are eyeing. Many (Aion Gold) corporate like HPCL, BPCL and Nabard figure among their list of bulk customers. Banks, unlike retail gold (WOW Power Leveling) outlets, offer customers the comfort of proper assaying certificates and hallmarking. Though big retail shops often provide those details on request, several others are yet to follow the global practice. For Corporation Bank, the entry into the WoW Buy Gold (Aion Gold) coins segment is like pouring old wine into a new bottle. It was the first public sector bank to import gold (WOW Gold) in India after RBI sanction in '97.


What?


----------



## Nancy D (Nov 24, 2010)

Hi !
I've just visited this forum. Happy to get acquainted with you. Thanks.

__________________
Watch Online Movies


----------

